# XFree+NVidia und Kernel 2.6.7 Probleme (SOLVED)

## AMSch

und die Installation abgeschlossen. Jetzt moechte ich mir gnome bzw. XFRee installieren aber leider habe ich dabei einige Probleme:

Ich habe mit XFree86 -configure versucht automatisch eine config Datei zu erstellen, aber leider ohne Erfolg (Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und Monitor sagt "Input not supported") Haendisch habe ich mir auch schon eine config Datei erstellt, aber auch ohne Erfolg:  nach dem Aufrauf von startx kommt die Meldung "Failed to initialize the NVidia kernel module". Und jetzt habe ich es geschafft mit Links ins Internet zu kommen und bitte euch um Hilfe, bzw wenn Angaben fehlen itte einfach schreiben.

Herzlichsten Dank im voraus!!!Last edited by AMSch on Thu Aug 12, 2004 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andix

Wegen der Konfiguration kann ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Aber wegen deinem "Failed to initialize the NVidia kernel module": probiere einmal das nvidia modul zu laden (modprobe nvidia). Wenn das nicht geht, ist es vielleicht nicht installiert. Installiere es mit emerge nvidia-kernel. Wenn das immer noch nicht geht, dann probiere den inoffiziellen nvidia-treiber. Du musst in der /etc/X11/XF86Config in der Section "Device" nvidia mit nv ersetzen.

Auszug aus meiner XF86Config:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GF2"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    32768

EndSection
```

Ich kenne mich beim konfigurieren von XFree nicht so gut aus, aber die meisten Leute erstellen die Konfigurationen mit xf86config. Wenn du ein Notebook hast, findest du im Netz vielleicht schon eine fertige Konfigurationsdatei.

----------

## AMSch

Habs jetzt mit "nv" probiert und mit "nvidia": bei "nv" wird der Bildschirm schwarz und es kommt wieder das "Inport not supported" und im LOG dann "Failed to add GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)" und bei "nvidia" kommt "could not open control device /dev/nvidiactl" und "failed to initialize NVIDIA Kernel module" Hab jetzt die nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx in Version 1.0.4496-r2 und r3 installiert  :Sad: (

----------

## andix

Ich glaube, das Problem liegt am Treiber. Ich verwende immer schon die ~x86 (also die unstable) version. Ich habe einmal eine "stable"-Version getestet, die nicht funktioniert hat.

ich verwende das:

```
 emerge -s nvidia

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111

      Size of downloaded files: 15,138 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111

      Size of downloaded files: 15,138 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA
```

Am besten installierst du es zum Test so: 

```
rmmod nvidia 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

modprobe nvidia
```

Beachte aber: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS kann böse sein! Falls du das noch nicht weißt, benutze die suche, oder lies in der Doku.

----------

## AMSch

Sind wird uns ehrlich: DU BIST GOTT!!! Danke, Danke, Danke - selten so gefreut ueber einen Mauszeiger  :Smile: 

Herzlichen Dank!!!

----------

## andix

 :Wink:  Bitte.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die neuen Treiber noch als unstable markiert sind. Ich habe schon von andren gehört, dass die "stabilen"-Treiber nicht gehen. 

@ restliches Forum:

Nach welchen Kriterien wird ein Paket als stabil bzw. unstabil markiert? Und warum sind die nvidia-treiber, die funktionieren als unstabil markiert, die nicht-funktionierenden aber als stabil?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS sollte man nicht verwenden, soviel weiß sogar ich also Gentoo-Noob. Besser trägt man die entsprechenden Module in einer Datei (sorry, Namen vergessen) ein, das ist dauerhaft, ohne dass man ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dauerhaft für alle Ebuilds setzen müsste.

So wird einem nicht dauernd ein Downgrade beim updaten angeboten.

ChrisM

----------

## leuenberger

 *Langenscheidt Wörterbuch Englisch wrote:*   

> unstable [...] adj 1. instabil (a.fig.) 2. labil (Person).
> 
> 

 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

<EDIT>

@ChrisM87

Die Datei heisst /etc/portage/package.keywords

</EDIT>

----------

## dreadhead

Soviel ich weiss hat das maskieren nichts ( oder nicht immer ) mit dem stable oder unstable zustand des programmes zu tun sondern ob das ebuid schon zuverlässig funktioniert (abhängigkeiten usw.). Erst wenn ein ebuid eindeutig richtig funktioniert wird es unmasked auch wenn das darin enthaltene programm schon längst stable ist.

----------

## AMSch

ChrisM87> was schlaegst du vor das ich nun machen soll wegen den KEYWORDS?

Ein Problem hab ich noch: in der Konsole und in GDM (XDM) habe ich einwandfrei die deutsche Tastatur aber sobald GNOME gestartet ist habe ich wieder die englische Tastatur. Den Localization Guide habe ich schon gelesen und auch schon diveres Einstellungen ind XF86Config vorgenommen, leider ohne Erfolg. Anbei meine XF86Config und noch eine kurye Frage: kann ich den XSercer dazu bringen die XF86Config neu einzulesen ohne den PC neu zu starten?

Danke sehr!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

----------

## andix

Ich verstehe nicht, warum der treiber, der bei vielen nicht funktioniert, als stabil markiert ist, aber die neuere version, die tadellos geht, als unstabil markiert ist. 

Wegen Gnome: Bin leider kein Gnome-User. Fluxbox is supa  :Very Happy: 

Aber das geht bei mir. Ich habe das fast die gleiche Tastenbelegung, die unter Windows üblich ist.

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection
```

Der X-Server wird immer neugestartet, wenn du dich ausloggst, und per loginmanager neu einloggst. Du kannst aber einen X-Server auch per Strg-Alt+Backspace killen. Dann wird er in der Regel neugestartet (vom loginmanager)

----------

## AMSch

Und nocheinmal herzlichen Dank  :Smile: 

Inzwischen konnte ich die Tastatur auch bändigen!

----------

## equinox0r

 *andix wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, das Problem liegt am Treiber. Ich verwende immer schon die ~x86 (also die unstable) version. Ich habe einmal eine "stable"-Version getestet, die nicht funktioniert hat.

 

richtig..

liegt am kernel .. der 2.6.7er braucht die unstable nvidia module nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel..

deshalb mit 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 && emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
```

oder

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-* ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
```

 :Smile: 

der link zur entsprechenden howto/dokuseite wurde hier glaub schon mehr als 1mal gepostet deshalb sucht ihn euch selbst  :Wink: 

----------

## dreadhead

Ich habe es jetzt auch geschafft meine Grafikkarte so zu installieren, dass der "nvidia" treiber verwendet wird und GLX erfolgreich geladen wird. Allerdings ruckelt das Bild schon bei sehr geringen anforderungen wir zum Beispiel bei Unreal Tournament 436 (also die gaaanz alte Version).

Grafikkarte: nVidia gForce FX 5200 128MB

Installiert habe ich:

kernel-2.6.7

nvidia-kernel-1.0-6111

nvidia-glx-1.0-6111

"opengl-update nvidia" habe ich gemacht

XFree86.config (relevante Zeilen):

driver "nvidia"

load glx

Hat noch jemand eine Idee was ich sonst noch versuchen koennte?

----------

## andix

öffne einmal ein Terminal-Fenster uns gib glxgears ein. Dann erscheinen im Terminal alle 5 sekunden die Frames pro Sekunde. Das ist die übliche Möglichkeit, glx zu testen. 

Ich schaffe mit meinem P4m-1800 & GeForce 2 Go 32MB um die 1200fps.

----------

## Urbanus

[quote="equinox0r"] *andix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> deshalb mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und nochmal: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" && emerge... ist BÖSE! Weil Du dann auch die als unstable markierten Abhängigkeiten emergst. Die saubere Lösung geht -wie oben schon erwähnt- über /etc/portage/package.keywords bzw. (wenn ein Paket maskiert ist) /etc/portage/packe.mask

Soviel hab' ich schon trotz N00b-Status gelernt  :Wink: 

Ein "man emerge" hilft da übrigens auch  :Very Happy: 

Also: die zweite Varienate von equinox0r verwenden.

----------

## dreadhead

 *andix wrote:*   

> öffne einmal ein Terminal-Fenster uns gib glxgears ein. Dann erscheinen im Terminal alle 5 sekunden die Frames pro Sekunde. Das ist die übliche Möglichkeit, glx zu testen. 
> 
> Ich schaffe mit meinem P4m-1800 & GeForce 2 Go 32MB um die 1200fps.

 

ca. 600fps

Was kann man machen um dies zu verbessern?

EDIT:

Das mit /etc/portage/package.keyword bzw. mask funktioniert bei mir nicht:

1. Das Verzeichnis /etc/portage gibts überhaupt nicht (meint ihr vielleicht /usr/portage ?)

2. Wenn ich das Verzeichnis und diese Datei anlege ändert sich trotzdem nichts und er will bei einem emerge -uD world meinen nVidia treiber Downgraden. Ich werd das mal im Handbuch nachlesen...

----------

## AMSch

*heul* Gestern hat alles Super funktioniert und jetzt geht nix mehr und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso. Heute morgen wollte ich wieder startetn aber bei der grafischen Anmeldung (gdm) bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts geht mehr (wechseln auf andere Konsole,...) Nur mit Strg+Alt+Entf kann ich den PC neu starten. Ich habe schon versucht in der XF86Config den Treiber auf nv zu aendern aber dann kommt "Input not supported" vom Bildschirm aber wenigstens die anderen Konsolen im Textmodus gehen - hat jemand einen Tip fuer mich?

Herzlichen Dank!!!

NACHTRAG: das mit der Datei in /etc/portage hat bei mir auch net geklappt und er wollte wieder auf die "alten" Versionen downgraden  :Sad:  Hab jetzt nur den VGA Treiber im Gnome zum laufen gebracht und das macht mich traurig  :Sad: 

----------

## AMSch

In welcher log-Datei könnte ich ANhaltspunkte finden? In var/log/messages habe ich nichts gefunden womit ich was anfangen könnte - das selbe gilt auch für var/log/XFree86.0.log und var/log/XFree86.0.log.old

pls help!!!

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 11 August 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 12 22:53:52 2004

(++) Using config file: "XF86Config.new"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1043,809a rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1131,7134 card 1043,4842 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0312 card 1043,80eb rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0312) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd0000000/28

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe7085000 - 0xe708503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe7084000 - 0xe70847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe7081000 - 0xe7081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe707ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe7087000 - 0xe7087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe7086000 - 0xe70860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe7083000 - 0xe7083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe7080000 - 0xe7080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe7085000 - 0xe708503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe7084000 - 0xe70847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe7081000 - 0xe7081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe707ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe7087000 - 0xe7087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe7086000 - 0xe70860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe7083000 - 0xe7083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe7080000 - 0xe7080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe7085000 - 0xe708503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe7084000 - 0xe70847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe7081000 - 0xe7081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe707ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe7087000 - 0xe7087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe7086000 - 0xe70860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe7083000 - 0xe7083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe7080000 - 0xe7080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe7085000 - 0xe708503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe7084000 - 0xe70847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe7081000 - 0xe7081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe707ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe7087000 - 0xe7087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe7086000 - 0xe70860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe7083000 - 0xe7083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe7080000 - 0xe7080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe7085000 - 0xe708503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe7084000 - 0xe70847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe7081000 - 0xe7081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe707ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe7087000 - 0xe7087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe7086000 - 0xe70860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe7083000 - 0xe7083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe7080000 - 0xe7080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[28] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE4000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5600

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.28.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, TV-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): vm86() syscall generated signal 4.

(II) NVIDIA(0): EAX=0x00000f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): ESP=0x00000ff8, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): CS=0x0001, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) NVIDIA(0): EIP=0x0000010a, EFLAGS=0x00033206

(II) NVIDIA(0): code at 0x0000011a:

 63 35 01 05 36 04 c0 a8 00 01 33 04 00 00 1c 20

 01 04 ff ff ff 00 03 04 c0 a8 00 01 06 04 d4 21

(II) stack at 0x00001ff8:

 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 32

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 29.00-61.00kHz

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: using default vrefresh range of 55.00-75.00Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1280x960,Monitor0) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 80MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (width 1280 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768" (width 1152 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x480" (height 960 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): OpenGL is only supported in depths 16 and 24

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe7085000 - 0xe708503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe7084000 - 0xe70847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe7081000 - 0xe7081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe707ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe7087000 - 0xe7087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe7086000 - 0xe70860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe7083000 - 0xe7083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe7080000 - 0xe7080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

----------

## AMSch

So, ich habs gelöst - Schuld war der USB 2.0 Support (siehe [1]) - ich frag mich jetzt nur wie ich dann auf meine Jukebox zugreifen soll?

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=204635&highlight=nv+xfree

----------

